# CBT Took 150 questions



## wully_31 (Aug 5, 2009)

I took my NREMT-P test today and had 150 questions does anyone know of anybody that took all 150 and passed i looked up the hard questions i did not know at all and had most of the right by a good guess so just wondering if it matters if i took 150 quesions or no.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 5, 2009)

It is possible you passed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2009)

Depends.


Did you get the last one right?


----------



## wully_31 (Aug 5, 2009)

yea i think so if i remember right


----------



## medic417 (Aug 6, 2009)

So pass or fail?


----------



## marineman (Aug 6, 2009)

Another student in our class got 147 and passed, I know someone who got 146 and failed. Guessing and speculation are just that, there is one surefire way to know that you passed the test though... know the material before taking it.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 6, 2009)

I give it a 50/50 chance of passing 


Must know


It took me 123 questions


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hockey said:


> I give it a 50/50 chance of passing
> 
> 
> Must know
> ...



I give it less than that....

R/r 911


----------



## motomedic (Aug 6, 2009)

1st I stopped at 150 an failed. 2nd time I passed at 80. but friend of mine passed at 180 so anythin is possible. no harm no foul if you need to go round 2. good luck. cheers!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 6, 2009)

motomedic said:


> 1st I stopped at 150 an failed. 2nd time I passed at 80. but friend of mine passed at 180 so anythin is possible. no harm no foul if you need to go round 2. good luck. cheers!



Sorry, I doubt it was 180 questions as the percentage ratio is not calliberated for that number. What people fail to recognize, is that a certain percentage are not real questions at all but pilot questions. So in reality, all these numbers given is inaccurate. 

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (Aug 7, 2009)

Anything?  Hello is anyone there?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Anything?  Hello is anyone there?



I'm here.....


----------



## medic417 (Aug 8, 2009)

Guess he failed and quit the site?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 8, 2009)

Wouldn't be the first.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 8, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Wouldn't be the first.



Won't be the last... 

R/r 911


----------

